# Warning: Reptilica Online Store



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is a *warning* to all of you who like to shop for products online, and especially for the ones who live in Europe;

A company called *REPTILICA* has a great looking website with a good selection of products and low prices. They also sell products for birds; seeds, cages, cage equipment etc. ( you can see here )

I ordered a Full Spectrum Light and bags of bird seeds for my bird now over a week ago. I needed the light urgently, so I e-mailed them to ask about the status of my order, but nobody answered my e-mails. I then decided to call them, but nobody answered the phone. Next, I decided to fax them, but nobody answered the fax.

Reptilica owes domains in each country; reptilica.co.uk , reptilica.de , reptilica.dk etc, but all products are shipped from Germany.

They also promise a *2-5 day delivery*, and there is a customer hotline number you can call between 9am and 4pm on weekdays. 

So far, I *haven't got ANY reply from them*! I can't say their customer service sucks, because it doesn't exist at all. I have sent them *numerous* e-mails, faxes and phone calls by now. 

I got one name from this company's information, and that is ************, who is supposed to be a provider/operator in Reptilica, but I also suspect he is the man behind the whole thing. 

So, *AVOID REPTILICA*. Next time when you want to order something from an online store, give them a call first to make sure they do exist ~ that's what I'll do from now on!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, IppyChick

Take it from me, one of many 'queens' of Internet shopping...

First, I went onto the Reptilica website and searched the 'contact us' link. Whenever an online company pulls a 'don't call us, we'll call you' tactic, it should raise somewhat of a red flag. Always good to check the BBB (Better Business Bureau) to see if there have been prior complaints with the company you plan to order from.

Second, Were you charged for the order? It's been my experience that most of the websites that claim a certain delivery time do not fulfill it...could be as simple as not having the item in stock. ??? Also, most companies give an 'estimated' delivery date and should not charge your credit card until the item is packed and ready to ship. Naturally, they'd want to make sure the payment clears prior to actually shipping.

Third, Were you sent via e-mail an order confirmation? OR, Did you see an order confirmation page after submitting your order? This is something that I always 'copy' and 'paste' to my Yahoo mail.
Also, many companies will send out an 'out of stock' post card to the delivery address giving you the option to await the item to be back in stock or to call customer service to cancel. If you didn't receive any confirmation for your order, it may be possible that the order did not go through in the first place.

The above inquiries serve only as possible reasons for your not receiving this order as well as a reference for the future, they need not be addressed unless you feel like posting anyway.

In any case, I'm praying that you receive your items if you were charged for them. Usually if I'm ordering from a company for the first time, I do just as you've stated by making sure there is someone 'live' to place the order with otherwise I just move on to another company.

Please update us regarding the outcome!

Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Take it from me, one of many 'queens' of Internet shopping...
> 
> First, I went onto the Reptilica website and searched the 'contact us' link. Whenever an online company pulls a 'don't call us, we'll call you' tactic, it should raise somewhat of a red flag. Always good to check the BBB (Better Business Bureau) to see if there have been prior complaints with the company you plan to order from.............


*Hello Christin,*

Thank you for your post!

"One of many 'queens' of Internet shopping" ~ that sounds fabulous! Ha ha..

When I made the order I did receive an order confirmation. I have it saved. They also sent me another one, which was in German, but it only stated the items I had ordered once more.

I think they *have* charged the money from my account! I still need to check it though, but I believe they have (saw it on an ATM screen, but the order was in euros and I live somewhere where they use Danish kroners, so I need to count the exact amount.) 

The Reptilica website displays if a product is out of stock ~ all the ones I ordered, were supposingly _not_ out of stock. Ofcourse I'd be happy if this was the case, but I doubt it. And they should have already let me know by now, if that was the case. 

I did search around yesterday if anyone was talking about Reptilica in public forums;

Someone had had exactly same kind of experiences than me now, and it had taken him a few months to get a refund! But even with him Reptilica had not been getting back to him. 

Another one in Germany said he'd placed an order 7 weeks earlier, and had STILL not received anything by mail!

Doesn't sound good, does it?

Maybe the best thing now is to contact the credit card company? I've sent Reptilica so many e-mails and faxes by now, and also tried to call them (they had a so called "customer hotline" number, which of course was never answered) ~ I really wanted the items though, but if this is how this company operates, then I'm more than happy to go shopping somewhere else, even if I had to pay a little extra! 

Thanks for the info and support! I'll also keep 'BBB' in mind, and I'll let you know how it goes with this Reptilica!

Take care!

IppyChick


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi again, IppyChick!

I would definitely call your credit card company and either dispute the charge if it has posted, or inform them that you do not want this charge to go through!

I advise this due to the other persons whom are experiencing trouble with this company and the fact that you have not been able to get in touch with them nor received any repy. I would also report them to the BBB!

My thinking is that even if you get the items, what happens if they are non-working? You still wouldn't be able to contact them about damaged goods.

Ugh! I'm sorry for your trouble and pray you can resolve this mess quickly!
I'll also check back here to see what the heck happened!


----------



## cremaster (Oct 8, 2010)

I totally agree about avoiding Reptilica, and everything that has to do with Cleverpet.
I received my order, and everything seemed fine, until I sent my order back to them. Then suddenly, there were silence.
This is was the final mail i sent them, and finally i got an answer.:-

01.oct.2010
"Dear Reptilica.
I dont understand why i dont get any reply from you, about the items i sent back to you 13.sept.2010. (Order-No.: xxxxxx) This is the 5'th email i send you, with no reply. Just totally silence.
I think you understand, that totally silence, feels like getting rejected on this manner.
So, if i were you, i would reply as soon as possible. Costumers are all you have. And a costumer who has been treated bad, is like a virus to a brand like online Reptilica.
I will go to a lawyer with this, as there are some free lawyers here in Denmark. This is a typical case for them.
But off course, i would rather just get my money back, than go the whole way with a time consuming lawyer.
-Name Name
Kundenr: Dxxxxx "

Actually, i also spammed their facebook profile, with my frustration about their costumer support.

After this, I received my money. Or actually, some of it. They told me in an earlier email, that they would pay for the shipping costs. But they didnt pay any of it. I have sent some emails to them about this, but again, totally silence with no answers at all.
This is very unprofessional, and i will never ever order from them again.


----------



## RG German (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello dear community,

I came to this forum, because some is written by Reptilica. The contributions from 2007, I can not understand, unfortunately, and very little to say. I only know that were created in 2007 and 2008, some big problems, because two new systems were installed, which have ruined more than helping the customer. There were a lot of deleted e-mails, orders were done automatically set and deposits was no longer visible. All of us, all employees had at that time every day to work in the night to get everything added back. At that time there were also many complaints. Of course, this can happen, it should not.

Last post by can cremaster and I would take a position. Mr. **************, on 23/08/2010 he ordered from us and paid on 8/25/2010. The order was shipped the same day on 08/25/2010 with GLS.

On 02/09/2010 at 19:45 clock he made the request, where the package is
On 03/09/2010 at 12:57 clock was his question answered, including tracking code and that the order was sent on 23/08/2010.

Usually it takes not long after GLS Denmark. We have many customers (thankfully) beautiful from Denmark.

On 09/06/2010 he has written to us that he would like to make a return, because the articles Lucky Reptile Pro Timer is not what he wanted.

He wrote that he would like a timer that goes in the change 10 seconds and off for 5 seconds, which in alternation, and the whole day.

As we have written to him:
Dear ********

Please send the items back to us and pay the shipping costs first. Put a coupon into the package where we can see how much the shipping cost for you. You will get the money back as the package arrives.

This is our address:

Then he wrote to us, we make a bad service, it will notify us in forums, etc. This is not correct. We give very good service otherwise we would have so many customers. The remittance has unfortunately taken longer than normal because the colleague was on vacation. Of course, every now happen and why you can also talk to each other. But blackmail can be no human needs. The cost of the return we took over, although this is not granted. It was made on our part to help the customer. Was accidentally forget the cost of transporting it to pay back. It was then rescheduled.

I wish you all a nice day


----------



## cremaster (Oct 8, 2010)

OK everyone.
can i say more?
the message above (rg german) is the reptillica / cleverpet staff, posting my real name out on the internet, complaining about me.. How come, the staff is taking this personal? It seems like the message above, is some kind of a revenge, against me.

it is true, i recieved my items, and everything seemed fine. But unfortunately, the items was not what i was hoping for (not reptillicas fault at all), so i sent them back..
my frustration (as you can read in the copy/paste email) was when i didnt hear from them about recieving the items or anything. So i, of course, sent them an email. And after the 4´th email with no reply, i sent them this angry email.
as i wrote "I think you understand, that totally silence, feels like getting rejected on this manner." Maybe its not only me, who finds this understandable ?

I have now received all the money they promised me, but it was another round with one way emails, with no replyes. Once again, I wrote an angry email to them. Quote "I have experienced many times now, that an e-mail to you, without threats, is simply just discarded. "
Believe me, i have tried to email them with resonable and polite manners, but none of them has been replied. Then what should i do?

a couple of days ago, i recieved an email from reptillica, asking me to remove the posts i made on different forums., as if they did me a favour by giving me my money back.

i must say, i am shocked that reptillica is posting my real name in this forum.
It is very professional indeed.

-håkon danielsen


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please take any further exchange offline.

I see no evidence that the complainant has any interest in discussing pigeons, merely in expressing dissatisfaction with a particular company.

This thread is now closed.


----------

